

Webvan’s Peter Relan Takes Wraps Off New Startup Incubator, 9+ - joelandren
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2013/07/11/webvans-peter-relan-takes-wr000000aps-off-new-startup-incubator-9/

======
joelandren
I posted this to just comment on it. If you're asking for 18% equity as an
incubator, you're going to have the worst batch of startups conceivable. This
will not end well.

~~~
mercwiretap
Hi, Joe. I wondered when talking to Relan yesterday how entrepreneurs will
react to this. On the one hand, it's certainly better than the 50% stake he
was taking before. OTOH, perhaps those earlier terms were part of why YouWeb
seeded only a handful of companies.

Thanks for the feedback - Peter Delevett @mercwiretap

~~~
joelandren
Early stage investing is the most competitive. These terms show a fundamental
misunderstanding of the market (or his value).

